# Are these eggs?



## brunsyeah (Jan 4, 2004)

So are these things eggs, i realize if they are that they are unfertilized. Their is like a clear mucousy stuff around these eggs holding them onto the bottom of the leaf, i didnt even notice them and had the powerhead on and they still hung on? They are quite large IMO, say maybe 1cm diameter?


----------



## brunsyeah (Jan 4, 2004)

another pic, i know they arent the best


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

Im not sure, arent they supposed to be orangey colour?
I hope they are tho dude, you will be the envy of many people on here!

Use the search feature in this forum for eggs, and see if there are any pictures.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Hard to say, look more like snail egg cluster. Do you have snails in the tank?


----------



## brunsyeah (Jan 4, 2004)

ya one snail in the tank, if those are snail eggs say so asap as i dont want that...there is one small ramshorn snail in there, probably a inch in diameter


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Here is photo of Apply Snail eggs. These would not be much different except RamHorns make their's like a pancake-like nest and can be reddish in color (gluttonous). To my knowledge, piranas do not put their eggs under leaves but are scattered.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

one way to tell is looking at how your P's have been acting lately.

Firstly what P's have you got? Size? Have they darkened lately, acting agressivly? Is there a P protecting the eggs?

All of the above may well point to thrm being P's eggs!


----------



## brunsyeah (Jan 4, 2004)

well the only reason i was not sure was because i was gone for about 10 days and they had to fend for themselves, but all is well, and i threw the eggs out, even if they were p eggs they werent fertilized, and none of the p's were protecting/showing any interest in them so that leads me to unhappily believe the snail theory, thank you as i would never have come up with that idea on my own.


----------

